# Parasailing in Abu Dhabi, preferably the corniche...



## Metaliron

Hi everyone...

I know a company by the name of Empros used to do it but their site seems to be down, think they may have gone bust.

Does anyone know of any place that does parasailing in Abu Dhabi, preferably by the corniche?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## busybee2

nope i havent of anything about them going bust... empros was the boat tours i thought tho, i wouldnt as there was an accident a few years ago in dxb, whereby the strap broke and landed on top of a mosque.


----------



## Metaliron

busybee2 said:


> nope i havent of anything about them going bust... empros was the boat tours i thought tho, i wouldnt as there was an accident a few years ago in dxb, whereby the strap broke and landed on top of a mosque.


Yea empros... try phoning them now... They've gone bust. Site is down and their phone is switched off. Thanks for the reply.

For other people who are keen to parasail and who find their way to this forum:
I have been researching and found a place in Al Gharbia, Abu Dhabi which is miles away or alternatively in Dubai Marina which is where I'll prob go which incidentally I think is the same place that poor 10 year old had an accident.

Unfortunatey, accidents happen... There is risk whenever we do any activity ranging from walking out of our house to parasailing or jumping out of a plane/bungee jumping etc... But hey some of us decide it's worth the risk to live life a little. And I'm fairly sure statistically it's safer to parasail/sky dive and bungee jump all in the same day than it is to drive your car.


----------

